# Catalog Island (200+ stuff, surfboards,diner stuff,music,clothes,more) [CURRENTLY OFFLINE]



## Whitela (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello guys I am currently doing a catalog island. Please bring at least 3 different things from my wishlist as an entry free and drop it off at the front on the right side. There will be a pathway leading to the drop off area. There's about 400+ items on my wishlist so it should hopefully be easy to access my island. Any items dropped as an entry fee I will BE KEEPING. I will be reusing these items and adding to the catalog collection so people can catalog more items in the future as people come. I will not be charging any NMT, TBT,or IGB but if you want to donate as a tip feel free to do so!

If you wish to participate comment down below in this format:
Your name:
Island:
Things you would bring:

WISHLIST:








						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange
				





AVAILABLE FOR CATALOG:








						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange
				




RULES:
1.This is a catalog island, please DO NOT take any of the items
2.You must pick one item up and then drop it down, DO NOT pick up multiple items at once (this is to prevent theft)
3.If I see someone picking up multiple items at once, I will announce your name and island and end the session for everyone, please do not ruin it for others
4. Lastly enjoy! I hope everyone gets what they wanted, I do not have all of the sets so this is a good way for me and others to catalog items that they want in different variations


----------



## decamy (Jun 8, 2020)

Your name: Bonbon
Island: Cookie 

Hello! Can I visit your catalog island? I have 3 items to contribute from your wishlist


----------



## Whitela (Jun 8, 2020)

decamy said:


> Your name: Bonbon
> Island: Cookie
> 
> Hello! Can I visit your catalog island? I have 3 items to contribute from your wishlist



Msged


----------



## Forthefunofit (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi!
Name: Tati
Island: Luna Azul
I have three items from your wishlist and I hope I can visit your island!


----------



## Whitela (Jun 8, 2020)

Forthefunofit said:


> Hi!
> Name: Tati
> Island: Luna Azul
> I have three items from your wishlist and I hope I can visit your island!



Ofc! I'll dm you the code rn


----------



## KAYYBE (Jun 8, 2020)

Name: Kaybe 
Island: bolty 

hello, I have three items to add to your wishlist.


----------



## Whitela (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks to those that came by today! Will open again tomorrow with more stuff and if you like, feel free to DM me to revisit since there will constantly be new stuff added.


----------



## Powerpants (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi is it possible to catalogue some items 
Name :Fai Gor
Island: Themyscira


----------



## Whitela (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am back online again. Feel free to come back and catalog more stuff if you'd like


----------



## Lizarditup (Jun 9, 2020)

Can I come over?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

Name: Oz
Island: Cool Town

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

I have Black Box Corner Sofa, Pink Candy Machine, Black Champions Pendant


----------



## Whitela (Jun 9, 2020)

I'll be out now, just comment below using your name, island, and items you are bringing below and I'll get back to you when I am available again


----------



## OverRatedcx (Jun 9, 2020)

Your name: bekka
Island: toot-toot
Things you would bring: black mountain bike, orange end table diy and mom’s homemade cake.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 10, 2020)

Tajikey
ExIsle
Will bring climbing wall, campsite sign, and green garbage bin


----------



## Izonu (Jun 10, 2020)

Name: Izzy
Island: Tsukiji
Wishlist items: Stone Lion-dog DIY, Wooden Bookshelf DIY, Doghouse DIY

;D


----------

